# Folding trobule ATI 5770



## headshot119 (Nov 17, 2010)

I've got a new rig with a nice X6 in it.

I was never able to fold on my 5770 in my last rig so I ended up using a 4830 in there. I've finally managed to get GPU2 to at least start the folding app on my 5770 with the flag "-forcegpu ati_r700" in the target line.

The client gets as far as Starting GPU server, then sits and does nothing, even though my CPU usage sky rockets?

Any ideas?


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 5, 2010)

Just download the Latest GPU3 Client v6.32 and use that and you'll no longer need to use those switches, it's been updated with newer cards so install and running just works now without all the frigging round


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 5, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Just download the Latest GPU3 Client v6.32 and use that and you'll no longer need to use those switches, it's been updated with newer cards so install and running just works now without all the frigging round



From what I just googled, current support is only for NVidia cards.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 5, 2010)

use the GPU3 client you wont need to frig with switches to get it going it work but not for OpenCL yet so you'll still be doing GPU2 WU's trust me I been using it since it was released


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 5, 2010)

Like I said, from what I googled, not saying you haven't, but I didn't find any info on it working with ATI/AMD cards.  Perhaps I missed a link that you would like to share with us that explains how it works with ATI cards since I didn't find any info.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 5, 2010)

Have you tried setting it up with FAH GPU Tracker -

http://fahtracker.com/setup.html


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 5, 2010)

check out the list 

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=322535


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 5, 2010)

and here's a screenie of it running quite happily on my HD5770 @ 920/1275MHz


----------

